# "The ambulance drivers are here"



## EMTMama (Apr 24, 2011)

I've been with my IFT company for nearly 9 months now. I'm getting pretty irritated by being called an "ambulance driver" by CNA's/LPN's/RN's. I'm not sure if I'm being referred as that because of the company I work for (I'm wondering if they don't realize I'm an EMT because we're mainly an IFT company). For a long time I didn't let it bother me but it seems to be getting more prevalent. The other day I ran into one that kept using that term, and I politely said "I'm an EMT, not just a driver." to which she laughed and kept using "ambulance driver."

What's the big deal, you ask? Because like everybody else, I went to school and earned my licensure. I have the same skill set and licensure as the 911 company, and it just seems to be getting used as a derrogatory term. I do more than drive an ambulance. I'm sure they wouldn't appreciate me referring to them as a bed pan changer or a butt wiper. <_<


----------



## steveshurtleff (Apr 24, 2011)

I bet that would change quickly if they found themselves in need of your services.  For now, since they now know for certain that it bugs you, it's sure to remain that way.


----------



## mct601 (Apr 24, 2011)

its really not that big of a deal. there was a time when the people on the ambulance were nothing but drivers, and some services still employ "drivers". people know we do more than drive, its just the term we're given, from EMT-B up to EMT-P.


----------



## EMTMama (Apr 24, 2011)

steveshurtleff said:


> I bet that would change quickly if they found themselves in need of your services.  For now, since they now know for certain that it bugs you, it's sure to remain that way.



LOL I bet it would too! 

If I see her again, maybe I'll just ask her if she has some adult diapers to change.  (I'm being sarcastic, of course)


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 24, 2011)

When I did IFT, every time a nurse called me an ambulance driver, I asked if their official title was "butt wiper".  They usually caught on quick.




Floor nurses are the ones that always used the terms in my experience, because ER and ICU nurses actually knew we did MUCH more than driving (IF the medic even drove)   I mean really, do they think a patient starts their own IO, gives them 10 different drugs, and intubates themselves before we arrive?


Now, if a patient calls me an ambulance driver, I just ignore it.


----------



## EMTMama (Apr 24, 2011)

mct601 said:


> its really not that big of a deal. there was a time when the people on the ambulance were nothing but drivers, and some services still employ "drivers". people know we do more than drive, its just the term we're given, from EMT-B up to EMT-P.



I think it's more the tone that accompanies it. The ones that do it seem pretty put off that we're there needing information....after THEY called US....to come get THEIR patient.


----------



## EMTMama (Apr 24, 2011)

Linuss - that's it exactly. I don't expect a patient to know. It doesn't bother me at all if a patient uses that term. But someone in the medical field...ya, they should know. I may get to that point where I ask if they'd prefer to be called a butt wiper too if I'm having a particularly *****y day. :lol:


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 24, 2011)

EMTMama said:


> I think it's more the tone that accompanies it. The ones that do it seem pretty put off that we're there needing information....after THEY called US....to come get THEIR patient.



And to the ones that get offended that we open the packet / refuse to give a transfer report, I do 2 things:

First, ask if they'd like me to bring them a patient without telling them a think about them.

And second, if the person is still being an idiot, I go to a doctor and get the info from them.  I have doctors, errm... correct... ignorant medical behavior before from people who refused to do a proper transfer of care.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 24, 2011)

EMTMama said:


> Linuss - that's it exactly. I don't expect a patient to know. It doesn't bother me at all if a patient uses that term. But someone in the medical field...ya, they should know. I may get to that point where I ask if they'd prefer to be called a butt wiper too if I'm having a particularly *****y day. :lol:





Or if you don't want to go THAT far, just start calling them CNA/LVNs/Nurses aid.  Lowest common demonanitor in your area. 

 They'll try and correct you, and that's when you correct them.





And yes, I can be an *** at times.


----------



## EMTMama (Apr 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Or if you don't want to go THAT far, just start calling them CNA/LVNs/Nurses aid.  Lowest common demonanitor in your area.
> 
> They'll try and correct you, and that's when you correct them.
> 
> ...




Haha...AWESOME! I may do that. Believe me, I can be an *** at times as well, but try the polite route first.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 24, 2011)

Meh, my view is, if they can get defensive with their correct title, so can we.


----------



## EMTMama (Apr 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Meh, my view is, if they can get defensive with their correct title, so can we.



EXACTLY!!!!!

And yeah, I know "it's what you do, it's not who you are" blah blah blah...I'm a fairly reasonable person...just treat me with the level of respect you'd want to be treated with because the fact of the matter is, like it or not, IFT IS needed. No way could our 911 system handle doing the amount of IFT's we do (nor could we handle doing 911 too, even if we DID have the contract for it), and I still don't need a doctor standing over my shoulder telling me every move I need to make, unlike them.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Meh, my view is, if they can get defensive with their correct title, so can we.




How many different titles do RNs want to be called by?
How many different titles do EMS providers want to be called by?
See the difference?


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 24, 2011)

Lets face it, the patient transport service (IFT) is basically a medi taxi so "ambulance driver" is appropriate.

Here, we have Patient Transfer Officers and Paramedics, see the difference?


----------



## EMTMama (Apr 24, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Lets face it, the patient transport service (IFT) is basically a medi taxi so "ambulance driver" is appropriate.
> 
> Here, we have Patient Transfer Officers and Paramedics, see the difference?




Yes and no. Last time I checked taxi drivers didn't start IV's, administer O2 or medications. We still treat patients that the nursing homes neglect. Still not appropriate. Driving is merely one aspect of my job, just like wiping butts is merely one aspect of theirs.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Apr 24, 2011)

It really doesn't bother me. I'm not going to be interacting with the person for more than five minutes so I don't feel any need to make them respect my 120 hours of training.


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 24, 2011)

Meh. Driving is ~50% of our job so being referred to as "ambulance driver" is not too terribly inaccurate, though I do agree that it's annoying. Until EMS on the whole gets its act together, I don't really see a reason to expect any more from the people we encounter. In the meantime, politeness can get you a long way as far as respect is concerned.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 24, 2011)

In Russia there are no ambulance drivers because...........


----------



## lampnyter (Apr 24, 2011)

I dont mind being called an ambulance driver by a patient. When a nurse or somebody else in the field does it i take some offence.


----------



## crazycajun (Apr 24, 2011)

When I first became an EMT I had a nurse that did the same thing. I never got angry or said anything back. I just always smiled and went on about my duties. About a year later I went to a MVC and guess who was in the drivers seat with multiple fractures and a severe head injury. After that day she referred to me as her EMT angel. Just kill em with kindness mama.


----------



## medicstudent101 (Apr 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> In Russia there are no ambulance drivers because...........



Because Chuck Norris said so. B)


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> In Russia there are no ambulance drivers because...........



In soviet Russia, ambulance drives you ^_^


----------



## medicstudent101 (Apr 24, 2011)

Zodiac said:


> In soviet Russia, ambulance drives you ^_^



If Chuck Norris saw this, you'd be instantly vaporized.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 24, 2011)

EMTMama said:


> Yes and no. Last time I checked taxi drivers didn't start IV's, administer O2 or medications. We still treat patients that the nursing homes neglect. Still not appropriate. Driving is merely one aspect of my job, just like wiping butts is merely one aspect of theirs.



No thats the techs job.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 24, 2011)

EMTMama said:


> I'm sure they wouldn't appreciate me referring to them as a bed pan changer or a butt wiper. <_<


well, you could alwys call her a bed pan changer or butt wiper, and see what happens.  if she complains, just say "if you call me by my proper title, I will call you by yours."



Linuss said:


> And to the ones that get offended that we open the packet / refuse to give a transfer report, I do 2 things:
> 
> First, ask if they'd like me to bring them a patient without telling them a think about them.
> 
> And second, if the person is still being an idiot, I go to a doctor and get the info from them.  I have doctors, errm... correct... ignorant medical behavior before from people who refused to do a proper transfer of care.


I LOVED when nurses got pissy about this: on more than one occasion, I gave them my supervisor's direct number, and went through the folder.  the look on their face when my boss said that they were wrong and to stop harassing his crews was priceless.

going to the doctor or the supervisor was also an option, especially if I had a supervisor who had no balls, or refused to stand up for his crew.

but over all, I'd been called worse than an ambulance driver, and wouldn't lose too much sleep over it.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 24, 2011)

I've stopped worried about being called "ambulance driver" a while ago. Refusing to give me a real report though, pisses me off to no end. What screws us though, is how many of your coworkers take a real report?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> How many different titles do RNs want to be called by?
> How many different titles do EMS providers want to be called by?
> See the difference?



You're doing apples to oranges.  The correct question would be "How many different titles do Paramedics want to be called by"  (Or EMTs, if you will)


RNs are RNs.  Paramedics are Paramedics.  EMTs are EMTs.  LVNs are LVNs.  An RN will act the same way to being called a CNA or LVN as a Paramedic would to being called a Basic.  



Even though Paramedics are not EMTs, it is the common denominator as far as the pubic at large is concerned... the exact same way that "nurse" is the common denominator.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 24, 2011)

I have yet to experience a time when a LVN or RN got upset over calling a LVN a "nurse." How often do you see the "They don't respect our author-a-tay" posts when a paramedic is called an EMT or an EMT called a paramedic?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I have yet to experience a time when a LVN or RN got upset over calling a LVN a "nurse." How often do you see the "They don't respect our author-a-tay" posts when a paramedic is called an EMT or an EMT called a paramedic?





Go call an RN a LVN/LPN or CNA, see what they say.  Guaranteed it's the same thing a Paramedic will say, just different titles.


----------



## 18G (Apr 24, 2011)

I also take offense to the "ambulance driver" term. I think it really shows ignorance on part of the healthcare provider using it. If they really have no clue that modern day EMS consists of more than people that drive than they need to be corrected.


----------



## exodus (Apr 24, 2011)

I dont care what they call me... It really doesn't matter what they think of us. And it's also no good to get into a pissing contest with a nurse when you're about to pick up your patient. Especially if they see it. Then their first impression of you will be, oh what a jerk. Especially if they liked their nurse.


----------



## wyoskibum (Apr 24, 2011)

*don't sweat the small stuff....*

Seriously, when I'm working my IFT job, I feel like an ambulance driver.  Especially since most of the jobs are BLS, so if I'm on the ambulance, I drive.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 24, 2011)

try calling a doctor a med student.  or a female surgeon a nurse.   or go to the military, and call a captain a sergeant.   see what their reaction is.

if you call a paramedic an EMT, some get pissy.  IMO, there isn't a good reason so, but the immature newbies do.  most will grow out of it.  if an EMT is called a paramedic, some get pissy.  IMO, there isn't a good reason so, but the immature newbies do.  most will grow out of it.  

It's a term of respect; call someone what they are, and the level of training or rank is, especially when you know what they are.  being ignorant to something is one thing; once you are corrected and you continue to do the insult, well, then it's disrespectful, and we should be able to stand up for ourselves.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 24, 2011)

Thought this was a funny sign at Kindred in Ft. Lauderdale


----------



## Sasha (Apr 24, 2011)

Calling a nurse a CNA is not the same thing as calling an EMT/Paramedic an ambulance driver. It's also not the same thing as calling a nurse an "butt wipe/wiper" That's just confrontational and disrespectful. I highly doubt those who claim they do it actually have the cajones to say that to a nurses' face. And if you do, I hope you get reported and fired. 

Who cares, part of your job is driving an ambulance, there are so many different types of transport. Sometimes I get called simply "transport" like the stretcher pushers. 

If you are so insecure that it bothers you THAT much you've really got a problem.

As the saying goes.. I don't care what you call me, as long as it's not late for dinner.


----------



## medicstudent101 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Calling a nurse a CNA is not the same thing as calling an EMT/Paramedic an ambulance driver. It's also not the same thing as calling a nurse an "butt wipe/wiper" That's just confrontational and disrespectful. I highly doubt those who claim they do it actually have the cajones to say that to a nurses' face. And if you do, I hope you get reported and fired.
> 
> Who cares, part of your job is driving an ambulance, there are so many different types of transport. Sometimes I get called simply "transport" like the stretcher pushers.
> 
> ...



Calling an RN a CNA isn't the same as calling an EMT/Paramedic an ambulance driver. Seriously?
Although I may agree that being called an ambulance driver is neither here nor there, but that analogy used above is entirely correct.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 24, 2011)

Yet, I never hear a LEO called a 'police car driver'.  Never hear a firefighter get called a "fire truck driver".  Why is it ok for us to be named for a menial task that some of us don't even do, but not for others?



Why is it so bad to want your proper title used, and not some ignorant name that a fellow healthcare professional should know better?


----------



## looker (Apr 24, 2011)

18G said:


> I also take offense to the "ambulance driver" term. I think it really shows ignorance on part of the healthcare provider using it. If they really have no clue that modern day EMS consists of more than people that drive than they need to be corrected.



Unless you're ALS unit or doing CCT will you please tell me what is that your really do that would be wrong to refer to you as  "ambulance driver". If all you're doing is IFT BLS then yes you're an ambulance driver as usually there is nothing going on. In rare case something happens you either calling for intercept or you're going code 3 to nears ER. In California BLS is really restricted so ambulance driver does describe it correctly.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 24, 2011)

looker said:


> Unless you're ALS unit or doing CCT will you please tell me what is that your really do that would be wrong to refer to you as  "ambulance driver". If all you're doing is IFT BLS then yes you're an ambulance driver as usually there is nothing going on. In rare case something happens you either calling for intercept or you're going code 3 to nears ER. In California BLS is really restricted so ambulance driver does describe it correctly.



What about people who act as attendants only?  They don't drive, therefor they aren't ambulance drivers.


What do you call a Paramedic or EMT in a hospital working in the capacity of a technician?  Again, they aren't driving an ambulance.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 24, 2011)

I personally prefer to be addressed as "Gurney god", "Basically Beautiful Basic", "Hunky Hairless Healer" or once at a party "Smashing Susan" but that last one was after a few drinks and involved a double dog dare.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 24, 2011)

medicstudent101 said:


> Calling an RN a CNA isn't the same as calling an EMT/Paramedic an ambulance driver. Seriously?
> Although I may agree that being called an ambulance driver is neither here nor there, but that analogy used above is entirely correct.



How is it correct? You are not downgrading an EMT or Medic by calling them an ambulance driver. You DO drive an ambulance, do you not? 

By calling a nurse a CNA you are downgrading them. They are not certified nursing assistants.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Why is it so bad to want your proper title used, and not some ignorant name that a fellow healthcare professional should know better?



Provided one unifying name is acceptable, I'll agree to pushing to get that one name used. However, this also means that I'll never have to hear of the "paramedic called an EMT" or "EMT called a paramedic" complaints discussed earlier.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I personally prefer to be addressed as "Gurney god", "Basically Beautiful Basic", "Hunky Hairless Healer" or once at a party "Smashing Susan" but that last one was after a few drinks and involved a double dog dare.



Hahahah Basically Beautiful Basic. That's perfect. Hunky Hairless Healer is a close second.


----------



## looker (Apr 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> What about people who act as attendants only?  They don't drive, therefor they aren't ambulance drivers.
> 
> 
> What do you call a Paramedic or EMT in a hospital working in the capacity of a technician?  Again, they aren't driving an ambulance.



Okay i see your point. I guess ambulance crew would be more appropriate in that case? I mean nurse calling someone an ambulance driver because they tell the nurse we are from xyz ambulance and here to pick to up so and so. 

Unless emt/medic are driving ambulance for the hospital ambulance driver would not work at all.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 24, 2011)

You might also bear in mind that in some countries ambulance drivers are in fact just ambulance drivers.


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Yet, I never hear a LEO called a 'police car driver'.  Never hear a firefighter get called a "fire truck driver".  Why is it ok for us to be named for a menial task that some of us don't even do, but not for others?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so bad to want your proper title used, and not some ignorant name that a fellow healthcare professional should know better?



Nobody said that they condone EMTs/Paramedics being called ambulance drivers, just that it isn't worth getting all bent out of shape over. Generally, a friendly "Actually, I'm a -insert title here-" is enough to get most reasonable people to comply but if they choose not to then they're obviously trying to get a rise out of you. Getting pissed off about it just lets them know they were successful.


----------



## 18G (Apr 24, 2011)

looker said:


> Unless you're ALS unit or doing CCT will you please tell me what is that your really do that would be wrong to refer to you as  "ambulance driver". If all you're doing is IFT BLS then yes you're an ambulance driver as usually there is nothing going on. In rare case something happens you either calling for intercept or you're going code 3 to nears ER. In California BLS is really restricted so ambulance driver does describe it correctly.



Myself personally, I work for a FD and do both 911 and IFT. The IFT consists of ALS / critical care patients only from a rural medical center to higher level facilities. The acuity level is pretty decent given the fact that the patients are being transferred to receive the acute care they need (ie STEMI, cardiac patients, CVA's, trauma patients, patients needing pain/nausea management enroute, patients on drip medications, intubated patients, monitor chest tubes, etc). Granted some patients only requiring cardiac monitoring due to being on a potassium drip or some other minor reason but BLS transfers aren't a part of my job.  

So naturally it does bother me to be labeled an ambulance driver considering what my job is and the fact that I never drive. The only time I drive is if its in the chase unit going to an area that doesnt have their own ALS or its mutual aid. 

And we are not "ambulance drivers" in the perception that all we are capable of is turning the wheel and pushing the gas pedal.


----------



## looker (Apr 24, 2011)

18G said:


> Myself personally, I work for a FD and do both 911 and IFT. The IFT consists of ALS / critical care patients only from a rural medical center to higher level facilities. The acuity level is pretty decent given the fact that the patients are being transferred to receive the acute care they need (ie STEMI, cardiac patients, CVA's, trauma patients, patients needing pain/nausea management enroute, patients on drip medications, intubated patients, monitor chest tubes, etc). Granted some patients only requiring cardiac monitoring due to being on a potassium drip or some other minor reason but BLS transfers aren't a part of my job.
> 
> So naturally it does bother me to be labeled an ambulance driver considering what my job is and the fact that I never drive. The only time I drive is if its in the chase unit going to an area that doesnt have their own ALS or its mutual aid.
> 
> And we are not "ambulance drivers" in the perception that all we are capable of is turning the wheel and pushing the gas pedal.



Now that is totally different. If you're ALS unit or some other you should be called by your proper title. However OP stated he does IFT only, to me there is nothing wrong with calling him ambulance driver or maybe politically correct ambulance crew.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Calling a nurse a CNA is not the same thing as calling an EMT/Paramedic an ambulance driver. It's also not the same thing as calling a nurse an "butt wipe/wiper" That's just confrontational and disrespectful.


its minimizing their job, ignoring their training, and exactly the same think that they are doing by calling you an ambulance driver.





Sasha said:


> I highly doubt those who claim they do it actually have the cajones to say that to a nurses' face. And if you do, I hope you get reported and fired.


I have, got a big pair of cajones, haven't been fired yet.... she reported me to my boss (using the number I gave to her), and my boss said "I bet if you call them by their proper title, they will call you by your proper title."  she had no response to that one, and I still have my job.


Sasha said:


> Who cares, part of your job is driving an ambulance, there are so many different types of transport. Sometimes I get called simply "transport" like the stretcher pushers.


and part of their job is the wiping of butts.  it's the exact same thing.


Sasha said:


> If you are so insecure that it bothers you THAT much you've really got a problem.


Sorry Sasha, but you can't have it both ways.  We should be treated with the same amount of respect that they expected to be treated with.  If they can't be bothered to treat us with the proper level of respect, than there is no reason we should treat them with respect.  

Plus, once you start calling them the insulting title, they will know what it feels like, and hopefully will change their attitude.





bigbaldguy said:


> I personally prefer to be addressed as "Gurney god", "Basically Beautiful Basic", "Hunky Hairless Healer" or once at a party "Smashing Susan" but that last one was after a few drinks and involved a double dog dare.


I prefer to be called "the EMT who is doing naughty things with the long legged blonde who works in the ER, that no guy can understand how he got her."  and I have my hair, and don't have the legs to pull off "Smashing Susan."


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 24, 2011)

As angry as this can make some of us, when "correcting" someone, don't be rude about it. Being an a**hole medic about it won't win you any points and may get the hospital staff looking for either a replacement service to contract with _or_ it'll get them looking at any an all mistakes you may have made medically to report you to the State or local licensing board. 

Most of the time, a friendly "I'm a ... " works quite well. Remember, a lot of times all they see is the uniform. They might not notice that the patches are different. They might not be all that aware that there are differences between EMT and Paramedic and that driving is but a part of the job. 

Learn to speak (and understand) their language. As you do, you'll pick up on things you never realized you were missing. I used to ask for report just as if they were giving report to another nurse that was taking over care. It gave them a familiar way to tell you what you need without having to wonder how to translate it for some provider that they had no idea about. 

Now if the friendly advisory education stuff doesn't work out well, then step it up a little bit... to get their attention and then educate politely. Otherwise, just let it be.


----------



## 18G (Apr 25, 2011)

911 or IFT... you deserve to be called by your title. To me its the same thing as calling a "mrs" a "mr". There is no relation whatsoever between someone who can only drive an ambulance to someone who can drive an ambulance AND provide a professional level of care at a Paramedic or EMT-B/I level. 

Who cares if the majority of IFT transfers are "routine". The fact remains that the patient is being monitored by someone who knows how to intervene and perform appropriate interventions if necessary. Can someone who is just an "ambulance driver" do that?

If your a Paramedic and feel your comparable to an "ambulance driver" you should prob be just an "ambulance driver".


----------



## looker (Apr 25, 2011)

18G said:


> 911 or IFT... you deserve to be called by your title. To me its the same thing as calling a "mrs" a "mr". There is no relation whatsoever between someone who can only drive an ambulance to someone who can drive an ambulance AND provide a professional level of care at a Paramedic or EMT-B/I level.
> 
> Who cares if the majority of IFT transfers are "routine". The fact remains that the patient is being monitored by someone who knows how to intervene and perform appropriate interventions if necessary. Can someone who is just an "ambulance driver" do that?
> 
> If your a Paramedic and feel your comparable to an "ambulance driver" you should prob be just an "ambulance driver".



I am not sure how someone can demand to be seen as "professional" when majority of emt's making around minimum wage. Being that to become emt requires very little schooling it's pretty easy to see why crew get called "ambulance driver". OP needs to get over it and just do his job.


----------



## 18G (Apr 25, 2011)

looker said:


> I am not sure how someone can demand to be seen as "professional" when majority of emt's making around minimum wage. Being that to become emt requires very little schooling it's pretty easy to see why crew get called "ambulance driver". OP needs to get over it and just do his job.



Eh I'm not sure professionalism is dictated by $$$$. Volunteers can look/act just as professional as those receiving paychecks. 

And I agree an EMT's initial training is limited but is still more than what an "ambulance driver" only can do. So with that they deserve to be called an EMT or a Paramedic. To me it's a respect thing. Being called an ambulance driver is demeaning. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 25, 2011)

18G said:


> Eh I'm not sure professionalism is dictated by $$$$. Volunteers can look/act just as professional as those receiving paychecks.
> 
> And I agree an EMT's initial training is limited but is still more than what an "ambulance driver" only can do. So with that they deserve to be called an EMT or a Paramedic. To me it's a respect thing. Being called an ambulance driver is demeaning.
> 
> Just my opinion.



Haven't seen a lot of professionalism on this thread. 

it's unbelievable. People wonder why EMS doesn't get respected when there are people running around griping about a name and calling nurses "butt wipers"

You want respect? Earn it. Don't go getting hostile because you were called by a very common name.


----------



## rhan101277 (Apr 25, 2011)

As others have said people are just used to that term.  I don't say anything back, I know what I do and that is fine with me.


----------



## EMTMama (Apr 25, 2011)

Some of your responses have been pretty funny! :lol:

A couple points of clarification:

1. I'm female (hence the "mama" part of my SN).
2. My company mainly does IFT, yes, but not all calls are BLS. We do a LOT of ALS calls as well. I'm frequently the only ILS truck on for my company. A lot of our calls are run of the mill, no big deal stuff. But we also have a lot of calls where the patients aren't so stable and we do actually have to do interventions of one kind or another. It's obviously not the same as responding to an MCI, but I do more than drive patients from point A to point B.
3. I haven't called anyone a bed pan changer or butt wiper. I know another poster said that they have, but that wasn't me (I thought that was funny myself, but that's another story...). I think I wasn't very clear about seeing a trend with being called an ambulance driver, which didn't really bother me much until one incident where a nurse (RN/CNA whatever she was) thought she was being funny I guess. I politely said "no I'm an EMT", to which she ignored and continued to laughingly call us ambulance drivers. I've inadvertently called RN's CNA's, and apologized when I was corrected. I've always been professional and polite to my patients and to medical staff, even when it would have been easier not to be. I was merely venting some frustration. It just seems to be that when medical staff uses "ambulance drivers", it's being used as a derrogatory term, much like me using "butt wiper" to a nurse would be a derrogatory term to them, especially if they're (politely) corrected. I've been asked if I was a medic and I corrected them for that, too.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> there are people running around griping about a name



And, for the umpteenth time, go call ANY professional the wrong title multiple times, and see if they don't correct you.  I guarantee they will.


I had a teacher in 7th grade who had her PhD.  She demanded to be called Dr, and if you continued to call her "Miss", she'd give you detention.  Go call an RN an LVN multiple times, they will correct you.  Go call a DO an MD multiple times, they will correct you.  That's why police introduce themselves as "Officer so-and-so" or "Deputy so-and-so" or "Trooper so-and-so", as that's their proper title.




Why is it so bad that we want to be called by our proper title?  Why must we be relegated to a task, and not our title?   Common name or not, it's wrong.


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Go call an RN an LVN multiple times, they will correct you.  Go call a DO an MD multiple times, they will correct you.



But you're not correcting the nurses, you're calling them butt wipers. If I were a nurse and someone jumped to calling me a butt wiper just because I messed up and called them an ambulance driver, I'd be inclined to continue calling them an ambulance driver simply because of their attitude. Not everybody is aware of the titles we fall under. Heck, I thought everybody was either a paramedic or a driver until I started looking into EMS as a career choice so it isn't really fair to expect floor nurses, who usually have limited contact with EMS, to know any better. Take the high road instead of downgrading yourself just to get back at people for calling you the wrong title.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 25, 2011)

Zodiac said:


> But you're not correcting the nurses, you're calling them butt wipers.



But that's what they do, is it not?


If we're going by your/Sasha's/others defense of them using the wrong title, then it is perfectly acceptable to call them a butt wiper or any other menial task that they do on a daily basis.  Correct?




Every nurse I've used that on (admittedly with a joking tone), got the picture pretty quick, and although they may or may not have then viewed me as an ***, they never again called us ambulance drivers, atleast to our faces.


----------



## wyoskibum (Apr 25, 2011)

*Can't we all get along??*

If you have someone calling you an "Ambulance Driver" and you take offense, then you should offer some positive corrective feedback before starting to call RN's "Butt Wipers".

I would take the person aside and say: "FYI, some EMT's and Paramedic might be offended if you call them an Ambulance Driver. There more to the job than driving the ambulance.  I thought I should let you know before you embarrass yourself"


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Apr 25, 2011)

18G said:


> 911 or IFT... you deserve to be called by your title. To me its the same thing as calling a "mrs" a "mr".



Hmm, I always correct people who call me "mrs", because I care about that. I still don't care enough about what floor nurses call me, but I can see why someone else might now.


----------



## Emma (Apr 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> And, for the umpteenth time, go call ANY professional the wrong title multiple times, and see if they don't correct you.  I guarantee they will.
> 
> 
> I had a teacher in 7th grade who had her PhD.  She demanded to be called Dr, and if you continued to call her "Miss", she'd give you detention.  Go call an RN an LVN multiple times, they will correct you.  Go call a DO an MD multiple times, they will correct you.  That's why police introduce themselves as "Officer so-and-so" or "Deputy so-and-so" or "Trooper so-and-so", as that's their proper title.
> ...



I suppose it comes down to what's important to you in your profession.  Personally, what I get called is the least important thing to me and I'm a little baffled that it is so hugely important to other people.  Isn't what you DO the most important thing in your profession?  

People judge your worth as a professional on your actions and how you do your job.  The title is superficial, in my view.  You can have all kinds of titles, but if you're an incompetent moron it doesn't matter what you're called.

Students call me everything. I get called Ms A, Miss A, Mrs A, just plain "Miss" from the hispanic kids, "Mr B" when they come directly from his class, ect.   They know I'm getting married and some of them try out what they think will be my married name (I'm not changing it).  It's all said respectfully, which is all that I require out of them.  I'd much rather put my energy into teaching them the content, not training them to call me one specific title. 

Is "ambulance driver" a derogatory term?  Are they saying it the way some of you guys call them "butt wipers"?  I can see why you'd be annoyed if they are.  It seems a little crazy to me to put so much energy into training the nurses into using a specific title for you.  Wouldn't it be more important that they think of you as the person who will do a good job with the patient they are handing you?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Emma said:


> just plain "Miss" from the hispanic kids?



Miss or Meese?


----------



## Emma (Apr 25, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Miss or Meese?



Meese.  As in "Meese, meese, ohmygod I don't have my homework because[high speed spanish]".    And then I have to remind them that I'm just a white girl and can't understand, lol.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 25, 2011)

Its funny so many people take offense to the term ambulance driver when they practically worship someone who blogs by that name.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Its funny so many people take offense to the term ambulance driver when they practically worship someone who blogs by that name.



Because he did it in a satirical manner.    There's also a blog titled "I Am Not An Ambulance Driver"


Again, why is it so bad to want someone to use your proper title?


----------



## crazycajun (Apr 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Because he did it in a satirical manner.    There's also a blog titled "I Am Not An Ambulance Driver"
> 
> 
> Again, why is it so bad to want someone to use your proper title?



Linuss I don't think it is a bad thing but for me it really doesn't matter. I have been called much worse than an "Ambulance Driver" when arriving on scene to find a patient that is impossible to be resuscitated. I have had family members call me things that I could never say to another human being. I didn't choose this profession because of title, wanting to be a hero or status. I chose this profession to try and help everyone I came across to the best of my ability. I never expect a thank you or any other type of praise for doing my job. When I was a kid, my dad had a man call him a hero for being a Marine that fought two tours in nam. He told my dad the world should look at him as a hero for doing what he did. My dad simply told the man that he was a soldier doing his job and anybody that does it to be a hero in his book are considered a zero. That has always stuck with me. The title does not make the man, The man makes the title.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 25, 2011)

*I skipped 2 pages*

Have you guys heard that reimbursement for any type of EMS is based off of transport?

All the people who constantly complain they are only there for emergencies, etc. nomatter what you do for the "true" emergency patient, your primary goal is to deliver them to the hospital. 

IFT companies don't get paid for provider knowledge and skill. They get paid by what kind of vehicle is needed to transport the patient and milage.

911 providers, how many patients to you treat and release or treat and refer and get paid for?
(and refusals and no patient do not count)

I have spent hours if not days on this forum telling you what the problem is, what you need to do to change it, and even told you how. 

I have heard every excuse possible for why not to change it. 

But the fact remains, as long as you are paid to drive somebody somewhere and not for your knowledge and ability, you are... in fact...

...An ambulance driver.

If you have a problem with it, do something about it other than whine and call other people names.


----------



## Emma (Apr 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Again, why is it so bad to want someone to use your proper title?



It's not wrong or bad.  I just find it really odd that this is what people get worked up about, in respect to their profession.  I would have guessed it would have been a nurse saying something like "all EMT's are hacks", not the title nurses use.


----------



## Emma (Apr 25, 2011)

double post


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 25, 2011)

veneficus said:


> have you guys heard that reimbursement for any type of ems is based off of transport?
> 
> All the people who constantly complain they are only there for emergencies, etc. Nomatter what you do for the "true" emergency patient, your primary goal is to deliver them to the hospital.
> 
> ...



+20


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Apr 25, 2011)

This was something that, admittedly, I used to get a bit bent out of shape over. It used to get under my skin, and cause me to want to rectify with swift vengeance. The fact that I was rather impotent to exact said vengeance due to the political climate in which I work (no supervisor at any IFT service here in glorious Los Angeles will go to bat for some random EMT or paramedic regardless of who or what caused the problem - it's just not in their interest to do so) simply made it more frustrating.

Over time, however, I've come to realize several things. Primarily that I (and essentially all of us that actually take the time to contribute to forums such as this one) am an anomaly as far as the ambulance service goes. While not trying to sound arrogant, it's simply true that my (i.e. "our") level of professionalism exceeds that which is typical of my peers. This perception of us as "ambulance drivers" is essentially reinforced by the behavior and general lack of professionalism of the nebulous "everyone else".

This professional faux pas is typically perpetrated by floor nurses who don't have much dealings with ambulance personnel. Our "field" for lack of a better word, is not known or recognized by its professional/educational standards. That is to say, in other medical professions (physicians, nurses, physical therapists, etc.) it's rather widely known what it took to get to that position. Nobody thinks of, say, paramedics as having had to go through a particularly rigorous educational/training/licensure process (even if you _did_ have to, in the US the distribution of programs with rigorous educational standards is not uniform which adds to the confusion). Because we continue to allow this fact to persist, it is no wonder then that the perception of us in the minds of other healthcare professionals reflects this technician/tradesman notion of an "ambulance driver."

So, even though it may very well be "wrong" for us to be tied to this demeaning label it's probably best to simply ignore it for several reasons. In the interest of self-preservation (not getting fired) you probably should, because it would be a rare instance where having a complaint filed against you (even if you're in the right and it really is the _other_ party creating the issue) that you'll have the management of a for-profit IFT service doing anything to support you. Secondly, if our standards were actually indicative of professional status and this were widely known, this problem would disappear. Finally, it is incredibly easy (especially for Americans who for some reason are especially susceptible to this) to make a strategically self-injuring error due to getting caught up in "righteous indignation" over comparatively petty things. This happens so often in our society you can set your watch to it (just look at current events in our political institutions and the exploitation of mass indignation at so-called abuse in our social benefit programs which lead to their desiccation and an even worse living situation for middle and working classes). It's probably better and more professional for you to simply ignore it, even if you're technically within your moral rights to express your offense.

That's what I've come to realize. Having said that, the refusal to give me a proper report or getting upset at my looking at the transfer paperwork or refusing to clear me for orders that are already covered in the county protocols is a different story.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Its funny so many people take offense to the term ambulance driver when they practically worship someone who blogs by that name.



What's even hilarious is the JEMS Facebook page posts when ever they link his blog.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't mind it, you should here some of the things I've been called by patients.  Everytime, every run, every call one of is in fact an ambulance driver.

But then again I don't get hung up on titles.

I would like to be addressed as superstar, and my daughter called me a doodoo head the other day.

So no sweat really, as long as the check clears you can call me what you like.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Apr 25, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Lets face it, the patient transport service (IFT) is basically a medi taxi so "ambulance driver" is appropriate.
> 
> Here, we have Patient Transfer Officers and Paramedics, see the difference?



Brown, our IFT's apparently work much differently than yours do.  I posted about this in a previous thread.  What you're describing is only part of the job we do.  911 response (MVA's, GSW's, Stubbed toes, sniffles ), emergent responses to our contract facilities (active strokes, diabetic emergencies, cardiac emergencies, Falls etc.). Maybe my company is more of the exception than the norm but not all private IFT companies are, "Medic Taxis."


----------



## lampnyter (Apr 25, 2011)

Emma said:


> I suppose it comes down to what's important to you in your profession.  Personally, what I get called is the least important thing to me and I'm a little baffled that it is so hugely important to other people.  Isn't what you DO the most important thing in your profession?



Thats what nurses and others think we do. Just drive ambulances. Now if they said the ambulance driver/bandaid slinger is here, then thats OK.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 25, 2011)

The problem is  many in ems are too concerned with perception, acceptance and respect.  Do your job people will notice, if they don't then who cares.  We have turned into a profession full of attention seekers, if your not constantly getting your ego stroked then you need to throw a tantrum.  Look at the posts on this site, who is in charge, I'm the boss, I can start an iv, intubate or give this drug so I'm better, its ridiculous.

Maybe if we focused that energy on perfecting the job we do, we wouldn't have to worry so much about what everyone else thinks about us.


----------



## lampnyter (Apr 25, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> The problem is  many in ems are too concerned with perception, acceptance and respect.  Do your job people will notice, if they don't then who cares.  We have turned into a profession full of attention seekers, if your not constantly getting your ego stroked then you need to throw a tantrum.  Look at the posts on this site, who is in charge, I'm the boss, I can start an iv, intubate or give this drug so I'm better, its ridiculous.
> 
> Maybe if we focused that energy on perfecting the job we do, we wouldn't have to worry so much about what everyone else thinks about us.



People in this profession feel like they need to brag because for the most part, everybody has the same training (Except for EMT and Paramedic) Everybody just wants to 1up each other.


----------



## Emma (Apr 25, 2011)

lampnyter said:


> Thats what nurses and others think we do. Just drive ambulances. Now if they said the ambulance driver/bandaid slinger is here, then thats OK.



I'm not sure what I thought you guys did before I landed here.  Drive the ambulance yes, but I knew you did stuff in the ambulance while it was being driven.  The general public's opinion of what I do is quite amusing.  I wish I got that much free time.

I slung a lot of bandaids today actually!  Cleaned out my entire box on paper cuts, scrapes, and 2 fingers slammed in lockers.  Now I have to go buy more.


----------



## EMTMama (Apr 25, 2011)

Frozennoodle said:


> Brown, our IFT's apparently work much differently than yours do.  I posted about this in a previous thread.  What you're describing is only part of the job we do.  911 response (MVA's, GSW's, Stubbed toes, sniffles ), emergent responses to our contract facilities (active strokes, diabetic emergencies, cardiac emergencies, Falls etc.). Maybe my company is more of the exception than the norm but not all private IFT companies are, "Medic Taxis."



This is my IFT company as well, minus the 911 stuff because another company holds the 911 contract. We do a lot of emergent (or "stat calls" as our dispatch calls them) calls to contract facilities, as well as the occasional FDGB (fall down go boom) calls at nursing homes. For our particular company I'd say the calls were 50/50 basic, mundane, transport/stat calls.


----------



## lampnyter (Apr 25, 2011)

Emma said:


> I'm not sure what I thought you guys did before I landed here.  Drive the ambulance yes, but I knew you did stuff in the ambulance while it was being driven.  The general public's opinion of what I do is quite amusing.  I wish I got that much free time.
> 
> I slung a lot of bandaids today actually!  Cleaned out my entire box on paper cuts, scrapes, and 2 fingers slammed in lockers.  Now I have to go buy more.



Your an EMT? Ive actually never used a bandaid lol.


----------



## slb862 (Apr 26, 2011)

A simple introduction to the patient:

"Hi, my name is "Jane Doe", and I am the Paramedic taking care of you today". "These are my partner's, "Don" who will be driving and "Juan" will be assisting me in the back of the ambulance". "Both are EMTs and have plenty experience".

enough said...


----------



## Emma (Apr 26, 2011)

lampnyter said:


> Your an EMT? Ive actually never used a bandaid lol.




Haha, only if dispensing bandaids and sympathy to 8th graders counts.  Oh, and sometimes I remove a splinter or admire a cast they got! I'm a teacher.  Which is why I made the crack about people thinking I have tons of free time.


----------



## lampnyter (Apr 26, 2011)

Emma said:


> Haha, only if dispensing bandaids and sympathy to 8th graders counts.  Oh, and sometimes I remove a splinter or admire a cast they got! I'm a teacher.  Which is why I made the crack about people thinking I have tons of free time.



Ahh ok.


----------



## nwhitney (May 6, 2011)

Ok so I'm a little late to this party but I do have a question regarding EMT's being called Paramedic and Paramedics being called EMT's.  From my understanding (at least here in Oregon) all Paramedics are EMT's but not all EMT's are Paramedics.  Our certs. go EMT-B, EMT-I & EMT-P.  Is this not the case in other states?


----------



## HotelCo (May 6, 2011)

nwhitney said:


> Ok so I'm a little late to this party but I do have a question regarding EMT's being called Paramedic and Paramedics being called EMT's.  From my understanding (at least here in Oregon) all Paramedics are EMT's but not all EMT's are Paramedics.  Our certs. go EMT-B, EMT-I & EMT-P.  Is this not the case in other states?



That's the general model, but some states use different titles, or have different levels/scopes of practice.


----------



## firecoins (May 6, 2011)

Paramedics do not want to be known as EMT-Bs. We are paramedics.  We have a higher level of training.  

Most EMTs son't want to be known as ambulance drivers for the same reason.

Doing routine IFT BLS calls, who cares what the nurse says. Shrug your shoulders and move on.


----------



## medtech421 (May 6, 2011)

looker said:


> I am not sure how someone can demand to be seen as "professional" when majority of emt's making around minimum wage. Being that to become emt requires very little schooling it's pretty easy to see why crew get called "ambulance driver". OP needs to get over it and just do his job.



Not to completely go off track here, but Police officers in my area don't make much more than I do and the police academy training is around 3 weeks longer than mine. So based on your nutshell assessment of the job, police arent professionals.  It is a requirement to be an EMT before you can become a paramedic, but being an EMT does not deter from the fact that we have a passion for pre-hospital care.  That statement implies that no one in pre-hospital care deserves respect because the training is less than that of an RN or MD and the pay is significantly lower.


----------



## medtech421 (May 6, 2011)

looker said:


> Unless you're ALS unit or doing CCT will you please tell me what is that your really do that would be wrong to refer to you as  "ambulance driver". If all you're doing is IFT BLS then yes you're an ambulance driver as usually there is nothing going on. In rare case something happens you either calling for intercept or you're going code 3 to nears ER. In California BLS is really restricted so ambulance driver does describe it correctly.



I agree with a portion of this statement.  Yes, there is usually nothing going on.  I have also had the lovely experience of doing clinicals on an ALS truck that was dispatched to alot of BLS calls that really didnt require an ambulance.  In other words, there was nothing going on.  If something happens in ANY truck that requires code 3 they will be running hot to the nearest ER with capabilities.  THATS OUR JOB!  To get the patient to definitive care.  Does California allow people to go straight to Paramedic with no prior experience? You seem to really demean anything BLS


----------



## JPINFV (May 6, 2011)

medtech421 said:


> Not to completely go off track here, but Police officers in my area don't make much more than I do and the police academy training is around 3 weeks longer than mine. So based on your nutshell assessment of the job, police arent professionals.


I'd argue that the vast majority of police officers aren't professionals under anything but the broadest definition of the term "profession." 




> It is a requirement to be an EMT before you can become a paramedic, but being an EMT does not deter from the fact that we have a passion for pre-hospital care.  That statement implies that no one in pre-hospital care deserves respect because the training is less than that of an RN or MD and the pay is significantly lower.


Most EMS providers do not act, for a variety of reasons, as a professional. Too many EMS providers absolutely refuse to consider any use of judgement, instead prefering to follow guidelines like a cookbook. That, alone, disqualifies EMS as a profession. Now, to note, what EMS should be and what EMS is, in my mind, is two different things. 

Similarly, the status of being a profession, paraprofession, or a trade and being deserving of respect are two different things. Just because a job or career is not a profession does not mean it is not worthy of respect. Unfortunately, some of the professions most worthy of respect get the least of it.


----------



## medtech421 (May 7, 2011)

Just because I like splitting hairs with you sometimes *JPINFV*,  pro·fes·sion noun \prə-ˈfe-shən\
Definition of PROFESSION
1: the act of taking the vows of a religious community 
2: an act of openly declaring or publicly claiming a belief, faith, or opinion : protestation 
3: an avowed religious faith 
4a : a calling requiring specialized knowledge and often long and intensive academic preparation* b : a principal calling, vocation, or employment *c : the whole body of persons engaged in a calling -Mirriam-Webster
See? That means we are in a profession!


----------



## JPINFV (May 7, 2011)

medtech421 said:


> Just because I like splitting hairs with you sometimes *JPINFV*,


Aww... thank you!



> pro·fes·sion noun \prə-ˈfe-shən\
> Definition of PROFESSION
> 1: the act of taking the vows of a religious community
> 2: an act of openly declaring or publicly claiming a belief, faith, or opinion : protestation
> ...



Underlining added. EMS education is neither long, nor intensive compared to other health care professions, and definitely not compared to the three classic professions (law, divinity, and medicine). 

Also, using that description, then anything is a profession. If I want to be the best darn little trash man ever (which, to be fair, trash collectors save more lives than medicine does. Public health and all that jazz), then being a trash collector would be a profession. The problem with the definition you want to use is falls into the, "When everyone is special, no one is" cliche.


----------



## EMT-B.R-34 (May 8, 2011)

*He has a point*



JPINFV said:


> I have yet to experience a time when a LVN or RN got upset over calling a LVN a "nurse." How often do you see the "They don't respect our author-a-tay" posts when a paramedic is called an EMT or an EMT called a paramedic?



If I were an LPN or CNA and I was called nurse I wouldnt say a word... But if I were an RN and I was called anything other than Nurse or RN I'd be furious. Just as when I get My medic they call me ambulance driver but if they call me an EMT not soo much because to the public Medic or Basic your an EMT. I'd definitely tell the woman I'm as much as an Ambulance Driver as you are a *** wiper. And if you have a bad day because they called you an ambulance driver you should turn on youtube and watch Firefighter/Paramedic Vs Dumb RN videos the guy that makes them bases them of true experiences and man are they FUNNNAY


----------



## mxarquero (May 8, 2011)

Ambulance driver is still preferable to "the transporters are here"


----------



## JPINFV (May 8, 2011)

mxarquero said:


> Ambulance driver is still preferable to "the transporters are here"








You were saying?


----------



## jonpw52 (May 9, 2011)

I hate being called ambulance driver because we save lives! We're so much more than that. We often are the first wave of medical professionals that the patient sees and its what we do or don't do that determines if the pt makes it to a doctor or nurse still breathing.

__________________________________
I NEED MEDICS.... MEDICS!!!!!


----------



## JPINFV (May 9, 2011)

jonpw52 said:


> I hate being called ambulance driver because we save lives! We're so much more than that. We often are the first wave of medical professionals that the patient sees and its what we do or don't do that determines if the pt makes it to a doctor or nurse still breathing.
> 
> __________________________________
> I NEED MEDICS.... MEDICS!!!!!


----------

